# When will she pass the sponge?



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

When Boomer ate my diamond ring it took about 4 days to pass. Like you, I thought it would be much quicker. Good luck.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I'd be concerned that because it's a sponge and designed to hold water, that it may absorb intestinal water and cause a blockage. You might not want to wait too long to see if it passes before checking in with your vet. And certainly call if she doesn't poop at all, but I'm sure you already know that. Good luck! Augie pooped out a pink Bratz doll purse not too long ago, but I have no idea when he ate it or how long it took to travel through his system.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

If the pieces are really small that she bit off, they may not be noticed when they pass. I would say that if she's not showing any outward symptoms (lack of appetite, vomiting, difficulty with bowel movements) chances are, she's ok. She'll just be scrubbed clean inside.

If she starts showing any symptoms i'd get her to the Vet ASAP. If you're still concerned about it and want to ease your mind regardless, if never hurts to take her in to the vet.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

The sponge was pretty wet when she got hold of it, so I don't think it had much more expansion. Also, it was old and beginning to flake. I had it out on the counter because I was going to throw it away and got sidetracked. 

Believe me, I'm not only keeping an eye on if she poops and the contents of said poops, but also the diameter just in case something may be blocking. 

I'm sure my neighbors probably wonder about me sometimes. Bending down and inspecting poop!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Quick update: today's poop was half sponge!


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

HAHAHA....YAY!!

Brandy's mom, i thought of you last night. I was napping on the couch and when i woke up, vinny was destroying the sponge i had in my bathroom. I don't think he ate any of it, but he pulled it apart into tiny pieces. I never realized sponges were so yummy!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah, this wasn't the first time Brandy had gotten hold of the sponge. But it was the first time she'd actually had it long enough to devour it!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What a relief-no pun intended. Thank goodness she didn't get blocked up.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, she still hasn't passed all of it. The next poop was sponge-free. But things appear to be moving in the right direction. (Why don't we have a "groan" smilie?)


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

The crisis must have passed-now we can chuckle about it. Hopefully by tomorrow things will be back to normal.


----------

